# Blind cubers



## felix (May 17, 2009)

Are you a, or do you know any blind cuber? Do you put braille on the cube or something? How much of an impediment is it?


----------



## happa95 (May 17, 2009)

felix said:


> Are you a, or do you know any blind cuber? Do you put braille on the cube or something? How much of an impediment is it?



Are you serious?
EDIT: Sorry, I'm so tired that I misinterpreted what you meant. Of course you meant blind cubers...


----------



## Neroflux (May 17, 2009)

happa95 said:


> felix said:
> 
> 
> > Are you a, or do you know any blind cuber? Do you put braille on the cube or something? How much of an impediment is it?
> ...



lol are you joking or serious (happa95)?

i think he means blind, not blindfold.


----------



## happa95 (May 17, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> happa95 said:
> 
> 
> > felix said:
> ...


lol my bad.
EDIT: Are there any blind cubers?


----------



## ConnorCuber (May 17, 2009)

felix said:


> Are you a, or do you know any blind cuber? Do you put braille on the cube or something? How much of an impediment is it?



You do realize that blind people can't read your post.


----------



## happa95 (May 17, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> felix said:
> 
> 
> > Are you a, or do you know any blind cuber? Do you put braille on the cube or something? How much of an impediment is it?
> ...



LMAO


----------



## nitrocan (May 17, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> felix said:
> 
> 
> > Are you a, or *do you know any blind cuber*? Do you put braille on the cube or something? How much of an impediment is it?
> ...



Well at least half of the sentence makes sense.


----------



## felix (May 17, 2009)

Screen reader? Braille display? Being blind doesn't mean you can't use a computer.


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 17, 2009)

They usually use something like this:


----------



## Ton (May 17, 2009)

felix said:


> Are you a, or do you know any blind cuber? Do you put braille on the cube or something? How much of an impediment is it?



Well a institute for blind in Germany modified cubes for the blind in the 80"s , so I guess there where blind cubers.


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 17, 2009)

TV Raman? (too short)


----------



## qqwref (May 17, 2009)

I've seen blind cubers on youtube, although I can't find a video now. They're usually not too fast but it is impressive nonetheless. As Patrick pointed out, there are several types of blind-man's cubes (some with different textures on each side, some with different shapes, and some that even have Braille characters). I personally think the ones with actual textures would be the easiest to use, but then again I'm not blind so my opinion doesn't carry much weight.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 17, 2009)

Here you go:


----------



## felix (May 17, 2009)

To answer my own question...
video interview with the guy above.
This company sells braille cubes.


----------



## Sa967St (May 17, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> felix said:
> 
> 
> > Are you a, or do you know any blind cubers? Do you put braille on the cube or something? How much of an impediment is it?
> ...


hahaha, that's exactly what I was thinking XD


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 17, 2009)

I wonder, is a blind cuber allowed to do bld?
scramble two cubes the same way (blind cube and normal cube), memorize blind cube and solve normal


----------



## shelley (May 17, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> I wonder, is a blind cuber allowed to do bld?
> scramble two cubes the same way (blind cube and normal cube), memorize blind cube and solve normal



2s3)	For competitors with visual disabilities, inspection and solving can be done on a puzzle with different textures or Braille objects. The solving phase must be done according to the Blindfolded Solving regulations. For the blindfolded events the solving phase must be done on a puzzle with regular stickers or tiles.


----------



## KubeKid73 (May 17, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> I wonder, is a blind cuber allowed to do bld?
> scramble two cubes the same way (blind cube and normal cube), memorize blind cube and solve normal



That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## bamman1108 (May 18, 2009)

Person: Yeah, but can you do BLD?
Blind Cuber: You serious?


----------

